# Display/Posting Issues



## JKim (Jan 20, 2017)

I've recently been having the following problems: (a) not being able to view the sub-forums and (b) not being able to post threads and replies.

For example, calling up the Group Builds forum (Chrome Version 55.02883.87 m) gets me this display...






Scrolling down gets me to the threads in the Group Builds but the individual Group Build sub-forums are not being displayed....





When I click POST NEW THREAD, I get this dialogue box with no space to enter text.





Quick reply to individual threads does not display text input box and pressing MORE OPTIONS results in an "UNSPECIFED ERROR" message at the top of the screen.

The sub-forums are displaying correctly in Firefox but posting seems to be disabled as above. I am posting this in Internet Explorer (which I rarely use). I'm used to getting the posting issues intermittently in the past but it would usually resolve itself after a few refreshes. Now it is much more persistent and I am unable to post using Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)

Unfortunately the issue can't be fixed at the moment. The reason for that seems to be the recent updates that might have gone wrong. So please use the the IE ( I had to switch to the browser too ) or if your Firefox has the problem with posting only you can use the BB Code Editor instead of the Rich Text one. You may try to disable it permanently in your personal settings of the forum or you may use the small icon with the "wrench" at the top bar on right of the post window. But please remember that the kind of disabling is for the current posting window only. When you posted, the Rich Editor will be set as the default one again for the next post window. The displosable setting is better to make before you can start writing of your text or uploading images.


----------



## JKim (Jan 20, 2017)

Will do Wojtek! I recall a brief moment last night where the website was unavailable so perhaps that was when the updates were being applied. It was very brief though... a few minutes and then it was back online. Seems to be working better now... I am replying via Firefox.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

Started at 0830 yesterday for me. Internet Explorer sucks.....just sayin'


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Just logged in and the FF is working properly.


----------

